# Meet Hermione.



## Broly

Hi Guys,

Hermione is a Siberian colorpoint, aka Neva Masquerade kitten.
She's a seal lynx point colorway and she is almost 6 months old now. I've had her for 4 of those months. I'll never forget when I first got her, she was less than 12 inches in length and only 2 pounds!!


























































Sorry for more pictures, but the light was nice and I really wanted you guys to see her fur. I know this is weird since I'm a 23 year old male and all, but she is just so awesome. I love such clever creatures.


----------



## MissyCat

absolutely BEAUTIFUL kitty!!!


----------



## KittehLuv'n

Gorgeous :love2
I am a sucker for the lynx point (I have two that are lynx point- mixes)


----------



## BryanOwnee

Beautiful kitty. Very unique.


----------



## Jan Rebecca

She is so pretty! I love her eyes.


----------



## Beans

She is so beautiful! <333


----------



## konstargirl

She's a very pretty cat.


----------



## Coyote

She;s gorgeous! LOVE the markings.


----------



## Digikid

errr...I believe that is a TABBY POINT.

Beautiful cat though.


----------



## Earth Cat

What a beautiful cat! You are one lucky cat slave!


----------



## Broly

Digikid said:


> errr...I believe that is a TABBY POINT.
> 
> Beautiful cat though.


 
Thank you everyone, you're far too kind. Heh.

I hope I don't become a cat slave :/ 

ARe you sure it's a tabby point?

I know the breeder I bought it from is world-class, for sure, and doing some googling I also see another breeder has a female that Hermione is looking very similar to as time goes on :

http://www.sineglazkasiberiancats.com/queens.htm 


EDIT:
http://www.tica.org/public/breeds/sb/intro.php

Turns out Seal Lynx is the same as Tabby. Didn't know that, neat.


----------



## Earth Cat

If you have a cat, you already are a cat slave.
It's okay, they have support groups for that!


----------



## marie73

Holy cow! That last picture is soooo sweet!!! I could look at that face all day!


----------



## Broly

Earth Cat said:


> If you have a cat, you already are a cat slave.
> It's okay, they have support groups for that!


The connotation seems so strange, though. My cat lives to please me ;D


----------



## Sephie

Oh my goodness!! I'm in love! She's sooooo beautiful!! We nearly got a Neva Masquerade as well, but in the end we didn't... Gosh your pics are making me go over the edge get a 4th kitty! But I wont'!! 

Beautiful!!


----------



## Nicoletta

She is beautiful!


----------



## Broly

you are all far too kind.

Nicoletta I love your smoke gray kitten! she is so beautiful.

DOUBLE For you Sephie. Ciara AND Columbus are beautiful!

What breeds are these cats?


----------



## Sephie

Broly - thank you!!  

Ciara, Columbus and Keiko are Siberians!


----------



## Broly

I knew it. They looked too similar to Hermione (face/fur) to not be!

Good taste! I almost sprung for a Persian/Himalayan until I found out about this breed a year ago. Seems like it has the best combination of persian/himalayan calibre fur, dog like personality, low shedding, adorableness, and intelligence that I could not find elsewhere.

Are Ciara/Keiko females? How old are they?


----------



## kwarendorf

Digikid said:


> errr...I believe that is a TABBY POINT


I respectfully disagree  She is a beautiful seal lynx point. I am certain of this cuz I got one myself  Although mine is a Javanese rather than a Siberian, the coloring is the same.

And Broly, I'm 51, single and male and I am totally into my cats


----------



## kwarendorf

I stand ammended! It seems that, depending on your location, the tabby/lynx thing is a tomayto/tomahto thing.  In the UK it seems that they uses tabby to describe what we call lynx.

PHOTOS OF MEMBERS TABBY POINTED SIAMESE CATS

Here, tabby usually refers to markings covering the whole body, not just points.


----------



## Salemcat2

Beautiful cat!!! Perhaps you named her after the Harry Potter character?  Beautiful name as well!


----------



## tghsmith

stick with the lynx point title, very sweet kitty, but then I'm biased towards the lynx points.


----------



## Sephie

Broly said:


> I knew it. They looked too similar to Hermione (face/fur) to not be!
> 
> Good taste! I almost sprung for a Persian/Himalayan until I found out about this breed a year ago. Seems like it has the best combination of persian/himalayan calibre fur, dog like personality, low shedding, adorableness, and intelligence that I could not find elsewhere.
> 
> Are Ciara/Keiko females? How old are they?


Yes Ciara and Keiko are both females and they are both sisters from the same litter! 

And yes, I would say fantastic taste to you too!  Precisely what you wrote about this breed was the main reason we chose them. My fiance has terrible allergies, but not at all with Siberians!


----------



## Broly

hehehehe they are too smart though, I will say that.

My favorite part is how she can do this sort of romp-run around my place when she's trying to show she's having fun.

It's almost like a prance-run.

Edit: Mary, wanna do me a favor and jam those last set of pictures into the main post? Tyty :>


----------



## Nan

You already know this, but...
she's gorgeous!


----------



## Sephie

Broly said:


> hehehehe they are too smart though, I will say that.
> 
> My favorite part is how she can do this sort of romp-run around my place when she's trying to show she's having fun.
> 
> It's almost like a prance-run.


I've also been told they are a very agile and muscular breed, so we'll have to watch out for that!  

I'm really looking forward to bringing ours home!


----------



## Broly

Nan, thank you. Honestly I'm thankful I even got her.

Seal Lynx piont siberians are often sold right when they're listed.

This person I got it from actually didnt' post pictures of her and gave me the first right of refusal when I inquired, as I was going to get a red mackerel if there was no seal lynx.

I wanted a boy, but when she told me she had one seal lynx that was just born a few weeks old and it was a girl I could not refuse when I saw her.

Yes Sephie, VERY strong. Hermione is only 6 months and she can jump 3 feet no problem. Their legs are VERY STRONG, heh. 

When they lay on their side and their legs are relaxed they look so cute because their legs are so friggen big with respect to their body that they have this cuteness I can't really describe.


----------



## dweamgoil

I KNOW you haven't heard this before, but she is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Broly

I bought my cat because she's pretty on the inside ;P hehehehe okay guilty she's pretty on the outside and that's why I INITALLY got her


----------



## Broly

Sorry for the picture assault, I just had to 

Her spirits have been lifted now that she's not scared of the bathroom anymore (I put her litterbox there)


----------



## kwarendorf

She's beautiful!


----------



## konstargirl

She's a doll.  I'm so glad that her fears died out.


----------



## Husky42

I want.. 

And i typically do not like cats with longer hair. Nice to know this breed now.


----------



## Time Bandit

Wow, what a stunning girl!!! :love2 I could look into those baby blues all day.


----------



## Broly

she's so well behaved. She actually sits when I tell her to and comes when I summon her saying "Her-my-oh-nee, COME ERE" in a high pitched girly voice.

EDIT: she always meows back playfully too. I meow back and we start speakin' cat.


----------



## Lillie

I have never heard of the Siberian breed in cats. She sure is beautiful. Thoroughly enjoyed seeing those gorgeous photos.


----------



## Lillie

Sephie said:


> Yes Ciara and Keiko are both females and they are both sisters from the same litter!
> 
> And yes, I would say fantastic taste to you too!  Precisely what you wrote about this breed was the main reason we chose them. My fiance has terrible allergies, but not at all with Siberians!


Wow, that is interesting in that your fiancee is not allergic to Siberians. As I said in my other post I have not heard of this breed before now. How long have they been around? Do they shed? They sure are beautiful. I have to admit that I do have a preference to blue-eyed cats the most :love2


----------



## Broly

Hi Lillie, they shed twice a year bigtime because they have two different coats. Their undercoat is shed during march/april, and their spring coat is shed during october/november.

Most Siberians have lower allergen levels compared to other breeds, but this hasn't been shown scientifically due to the requirement of a large sample size. Rest assured there are people doing this now.

I have friends who are VERY allergic to animal fur and they have no issue with her fur, no breakouts or itchiness whatsoever.

Siberian cats are well worth the money, in my opinion.


----------



## Sephie

Lillie said:


> Wow, that is interesting in that your fiancee is not allergic to Siberians. As I said in my other post I have not heard of this breed before now. How long have they been around? Do they shed? They sure are beautiful. I have to admit that I do have a preference to blue-eyed cats the most :love2


Hi! I'm sure Broly has been able to touch upon the subject of the Siberian cats... but basically they have been around for about 10-20 years now, and I know there are breeders in Australia! 
http://www.cat-world.com.au/siberian-cat-breeders-in-australia

The allergen which is fel-d1 which is present in most breeds is at it's lowest levels in Siberians. And me and my fiance have gone and tested the fur of this breed and was found to have little to no reaction at all!

If you prefer Siberians with blue eyes, they tend to be the Neva Masquerade colour points (like Broly's Hermione) but ours will probably be green eyed or brown eyed as it's not very common to have Siberians with blue eyes though apparently it's possible too. 

I have read another poster, I can't remember her name, but she's also a big Siberian cat lover and knows more about this breed! Lovely, gorgeous cats these are!


----------



## Broly

I am pretty sure your kittens will have blue eyes, at least one of them?

Hermione's were about as dark as Columbus' when I saw pictures of her at 6 weeks but they eventually lightened up. They look blue, but when light hits them they have a hue of green. Pretty neat either way. 

Such interesting creatures.


----------



## Sephie

Nope, normally after 8 weeks, their eye colour will change, they are all normally born with blue eyes though! But I asked the breeder that and they say it will change.

But I can always keep my fingers crossed for a blue-eyed cat!  Either way, as long as our kittens are healthy and happy and kept well, I'll be happy with any eye colour!

We're picking Keiko and Ciara up on the 19th of June! Exciting!!


----------



## Broly

How old will they be by that time? I think getting Hermione at 2 months of age was realllly awesome!

Even though shipping regulations say they should be 3 months and at least some arbitrary weight, I still got her early.

I remember when I saw pics of her when she was 6 weeks her eyes were like bulging out of her head because they're still not developed, but then when I got her she was a little muffin.

Siberian cats... what would I do without them.


----------



## RannsMama

Oh my gosh!!! I thought for a minute you'd somehow found my cat that was lost a few years back. GORGEOUS! This is so weird though, seriously your cat is IDENTICAL to ours.


----------



## Sephie

Broly said:


> How old will they be by that time? I think getting Hermione at 2 months of age was realllly awesome!
> 
> Even though shipping regulations say they should be 3 months and at least some arbitrary weight, I still got her early.
> 
> I remember when I saw pics of her when she was 6 weeks her eyes were like bulging out of her head because they're still not developed, but then when I got her she was a little muffin.
> 
> Siberian cats... what would I do without them.


They will be 13 weeks when we get them. All of the breeders here don't allow us to have them until at least 13 weeks as that's when they've gotten all their shots as well. Hoping to pick Columbus up on the 27th of June if all goes well!


----------



## Broly

Yeah Hermione got her first round of shots, I have to get her her second.

Gonna be spendy.  I think she broke her thumb too   UGH I HOPE PET INSURANCE COVERS THIS!


----------



## Broly

Holy crap she looks different now than she did as a kitten, I found some kitty pics I wanted to share:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










She really was a little bundle o joy  I am shocked to see how big she's gotten and how different she looks now, but she's just as adorable! MY LITTLE WIZARD!


----------



## Sephie

She's such a gorgeous girl!! We are so excited to see ours when we pick them up! They'd be so grown up and different from the first time we went to see them!


----------



## rachjean430

She is so pretty! I love her coloring and her eyes.


----------



## rachjean430

Sephie said:


> If you prefer Siberians with blue eyes, they tend to be the Neva Masquerade colour points (like Broly's Hermione) but ours will probably be green eyed or brown eyed as it's not very common to have Siberians with blue eyes though apparently it's possible too.



Yeah, my Siberian has green eyes.. But, she is also a tortie so it looks very nice with her colors. I rarely see cats with blue eyes in general, but Hermione is one of the few that I've seen, tha look absolutely adorable with them!


----------



## Lillie

Broly said:


> Holy crap she looks different now than she did as a kitten, I found some kitty pics I wanted to share:
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She really was a little bundle o joy  I am shocked to see how big she's gotten and how different she looks now, but she's just as adorable! MY LITTLE WIZARD!


She is beautiful, it's hard to imagine that her eye colouring will change, my guess would be that her eyes are blue and will stay blue but irrespective of that she is gorgeous.


----------



## Broly

Hehe they are blue, but they were quite dark when I first got her. Very much like Sephie's kittens. I didn't know non-colorpoint siberians couldn't have blue eyes, good to know.

Turns out hermione might have an infection from one claw that wasn't removed properly from the Vet (who is very good! I went to the best one in town!) and I am happy it's being handled. She was in much pain when I touched it.

I figured it might be either a broken toe because declawing rarely has any issues. I guess that one is the hardest to remove (dew pad), so a little was left over and it took a while to grow. As long as she's okay I'm happy


----------



## BT1

So this breed of cats is good for people with cat allergies? My gf is allergic, so I've stuck to short hairs, but your cat is so pretty that in the future if I decide on another cat, I may look into this one.


----------



## Broly

Well it's not statistically supported yet, but many breeders will get the allergen levels tested prior to you purchasing the kitten (at your expense, of course). But I have had many friends who are allergic to animal fur exhibit NO signs around my cat.

As is the case with many breeds of cat, it might be that "lower grade breeders" will have litters that have higher than average allergen levels (average of siberian cats).

Everything I've seen has supported/shown (anecdotally, or small sample sizes of course) that these cats are not *necessarily* hypoallergenic, but pretty **** close.

It may be a year or two before its proven, but I believe some central cat body is taking saliva samples from registered breeders to research this.


----------



## Broly

I finally got a proper camera, and check these out:


----------



## BT1

Broly said:


> Well it's not statistically supported yet, but many breeders will get the allergen levels tested prior to you purchasing the kitten (at your expense, of course). But I have had many friends who are allergic to animal fur exhibit NO signs around my cat.
> 
> As is the case with many breeds of cat, it might be that "lower grade breeders" will have litters that have higher than average allergen levels (average of siberian cats).
> 
> Everything I've seen has supported/shown (anecdotally, or small sample sizes of course) that these cats are not *necessarily* hypoallergenic, but pretty **** close.
> 
> It may be a year or two before its proven, but I believe some central cat body is taking saliva samples from registered breeders to research this.



Thank you for this information! Your newest pictures by the way are adorable!


----------



## Broly

thanks braxen, I had to try my new camera. I am so surprised at the difference between slr and digital, even for casual pictures like the above.


----------



## Alpaca

She is so beautiful!


----------



## Broly

I thank my defurminator comb + original defurminator


----------



## cd07

She is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Broly

thank you CD07 you are far too kind.

Marie wanna do me a favor? Purrrrty please ?Could you please condense the pictures all into the original post again?

TYTY


----------



## Broly

sephie did you get your kittens yet?!


----------



## bivlop

She is beautiful - those blue eyes are going to have you doing whatever she wants! I hope you have high places. I have 2 Siberians and they love to get to all the high places they can find. For their build they are really amazing jumpers.


----------



## Broly

hehe yeah they're amazing doing all sortsof things


----------

